# [JA] Jamaica | road infrastructure



## swaugh3 (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the highways of Jamaica?


----------



## jkjkjk (Feb 28, 2007)

Some map:










Some pics from flickr:

South coast highway
































north coast highway


----------



## swaugh3 (Apr 24, 2008)

So that's why they were doing all that construction the last time I was there (four years ago). I knew they were doing something, but I couldn't put my hands on it. Anyway, congratulations for Jamaica.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice roads!


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Is Jamaica only country in Americas, that drives on "wrong" side?


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

^^
No. You have also Guyana, Suriname, Trinidad and Tobago and most of Caribean islands colonized by UK.

There is a bridge being constructed between Brazil and Guyana that will have a design allowing the change of driving without stopping the traffic.


----------



## swaugh3 (Apr 24, 2008)

keber said:


> Is Jamaica only country in Americas, that drives on "wrong" side?


No. Anguilla, Antigua and Barbuda, Bahamas, Barbados, Bermuda, Cayman Islands, Dominica, Falkland Islands (UK), Grenada, Guyana, Montserrat, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks and Caicos Islands, and the Virgin Islands (UK & US) all drive on the "wrong" side as well. Here's the source:

http://users.pandora.be/worldstandards/driving on the left.htm#leftdriving


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

mcuri said:


> There is a bridge being constructed between Brazil and Guyana that will have a design allowing the change of driving without stopping the traffic.


You mean there's a bridge under construction between Brazil and the French Guiana AS WELL AS between Brazil and Guyana? Is there any road there?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm glad this thread was started because I'll be in Jamaica in August. I'm thinking of driving from Montego Bay to Negril but I'm not sure how safe that is with me driving versus taking a bus or paying for a taxi.


----------



## swaugh3 (Apr 24, 2008)

FM 2258 said:


> I'm glad this thread was started because I'll be in Jamaica in August. I'm thinking of driving from Montego Bay to Negril but I'm not sure how safe that is with me driving versus taking a bus or paying for a taxi.


Local drivers are known to drive as fast on rural roads as we do on interstates, and just a heads up:

Live rates today at 8:47:36 EST
$1.00 USD = $68.7500 Jamaica Dollars (JMD) 
$1 USD = $68.75 JMD 
$1 JMD = $0.0145455 USD


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

Verso said:


> You mean there's a bridge under construction between Brazil and the French Guiana AS WELL AS between Brazil and Guyana? Is there any road there?


Yes, that's right. On Guyana case, the brazilian side is all asphalted but Guyana's is not. On French Guyana case, it's all asphalted but brazilian side is still missing about 300km of asphalt.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Interesting, another road through jungles. 

Nice highways in Jamaica. :cheers:


----------



## stgob89 (Jun 23, 2008)

Can you smoke this highways?? he he he. Just a joke, really nice highways of a magic country.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Indeed some great roads :cheers2:


----------



## me12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

swaugh3 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the highways of Jamaica?


yes


----------



## me12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

why are we jamaicans so slow to show what we have you see the trinis doing it


----------



## me12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

jkjkjk said:


> Some map:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that must have been alot of blasting


----------



## me12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

go ja


----------



## me12345 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

The road line marking is exactly the same as in Australia. If it wasn't for blue highways signs I would be fooled the photos were taken down under.

I don't consider Jamaica driving on the 'wrong' side of the road. No country drives on the wrong side of the road.

Does Jamaica have American yellow diamond warning signs or Euro red/white triangle signs?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

French management?


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^
Yes, but the new north-south link will be managed by China Harbour Engineering Co. (CHEC).


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

China Harbour to spend US$610m for North-South Highway

China Harbour Engineering Company has announced that it will be spending US$610 million to construct the North-South link of Highway 2000.

The company says it will also be paying US$120 million to the National Road Operating and Construction Company, as re-imbursement for the incomplete Mount Rosser bypass road between Linstead in St Catherine and Moneague in St Ann.

The North-South link of Highway 2000 will be 66 kilometres in length and wil allow motorists to travel from Kingston to the resort town of Ocho Rios in less than an hour.

The highway will be constructed over three years starting with the first leg from Caymanas to Linstead in St Catherine next May and ending with the final leg from Moneague to Ocho Rios in St Ann in December 2015.

Meanwhile, Vice President of China Communications Construction Company, Chen Yusheng, said the project will have a profound effect on Jamaica’s economic growth, as it will help the country to serve the entire Caribbean and the eastern coast of the US.

He was speaking at the launch of the project in Linstead, St. Catherine this morning.

Source: http://jamaica-gleaner.com/latest/article.php?id=41556


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chinese contractor has to adhere to the rules - PM
















Despite an investment of US$610 million to complete the North- South leg of Highway 2000, the Jamaican Government says contractor China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) will be required to comply with all regulatory requirements.

Prime Minister Portia Simpson Miller, who was seeking to address environmental concerns surrounding the construction of the highway said CHEC will be required to adhere to all the rules of Jamaica's regulatory agencies"I wish to state in order to remove all doubts that there will be no special concessions granted in terms of the adherence to the rules of the regulatory agencies," Simpson Miller said yesterday as she launched the multibillion-dollar project in Treadways, St Catherine, yesterday.

The prime minister said the environmental impact studies have already been completed for segment one, which links Caymanas to Linstead public hearings for segment three, which stretches from Moneague to Ocho Rios, will begin next week All the regulatory obligations for segment two, Simpson Miller said,"have long been fulfilled".

Segment two connects Linstead to Moneague Transport and Works Minister Dr Omar Davies said the implementation of the project will present a "challenge to the administrative capacity of the Government". 

"But there will be no short cuts, I can assure everyone of this," Davies stressed.

Read more here: http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/20121206/lead/lead2.html


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

*New May Pen leg of highway 2000...approximately 10km*



me12345 said:


>


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Source:


----------



## me12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

Great


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Source


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Some of the worst drivers I've seen in the world were in Jamaica on A1. Excessive speeding, passing on emergency shoulders, lack of signal lights used etc.... Horrid! I bet Highway 2000 will be super safe compared to A1


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Highway 2000
















Source


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Portmore leg of highway 2000
































Source


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

Some of the road markings and signage look very much like they have been adopted from the UK. The use of Transport font for one and also broken lines that enclose hatching areas, such as at the tollbooth. New World signage differs from the Euro convention signage though.


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What is the status of the Linstead - Moneague toll road?


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the status of the Linstead - Moneague toll road?


The Linstead - Moneague toll road is slated for completion in December 2013. The Spanish Town to Linstead and the Moneague to Ocho Rios should start in May and June of this year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*The Louis Berger Group begins work on Jamaica North-South Highway project*

The Louis Berger Group, Inc. (Louis Berger) has started work on a new economic corridor highway project designed to improve travel and promote economic development in Jamaica. Louis Berger is providing program and construction management for the North-South Highway project, a $740 million investment in new transportation infrastructure in Jamaica.

The North-South Highway project includes the construction of a two-way, four-lane expressway spanning 68 kilometers that will provide the most efficient travel route between vital economic centers in the north-south regions.

Through the duration of the project, Louis Berger will ensure the project is delivered to specifications within the project schedule and budget. Construction is expected to be completed in 2016.​
http://www.louisberger.com/~/link.aspx?_id=0F2D7B4027B0433A9EC9B1F7D8497A75&_z=z


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

This project will reduce travel time between the north and south. This is also the largest road investment project in Jamaica, so it should have a positive impact on GDP.


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

*North South Highway as of August 2013*
















































































 Highway 2000 Media Center


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

*North South Highway as of September 2013*
























































Highway 2000 Media Center


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

*North South Highway as of October 2013*








































































































































Highway 2000 Media Center


----------

